# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Erreur lors du chargement d'un worflow persist en base (WF4)

## ybrunet

Bonjour  tous,

Cela fait plusieurs jours que je recherche une solution  mon problme mais sans succs.
Je tiens  prciser que je dbute sur Workflow foundation 4.

Voil les diffrentes tapes que j'ai ralises durant mon dveloppement :

1) J'ai tout d'abord cr une activit personnalise (cf pice jointe).

2) J'ai utilis cette activit dans un service de workflow.

3) j'ai cr une application WPF pour tester mon service (cela fonctionne bien et j'arrive  dmarrer des instances de workflow et  valider les diffrentes tapes)

4) j'essaye de charger une instance de workflow  partir de son Guid.
C'est  cette tape que je rencontre une erreur.
j'ai utilis le code suivant :



```

```


J'ai systmatiquement l'erreur suivante au niveau du 

```
app.Load(dem.Guid);
```

 :



> 'DemandeWorkflow' n'est pas de type 'Sequence'. Lors du tlchargement de cette instance vous devez vrifier que l'activit
> portant le nom 'DemandeWorkflow' implmente 'Sequence'.


Merci d'avance pour vos rponses.

----------

